# Used HSS928 bargain



## mctwist (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum, I've been lurking and looking at various post for while since I'm starting to have issues with my old blower.

I've looked at ariens, yamaha, husqvarna and honda blowers, and various posts in those forums. 

I have a weird driveway that has me double throwing in front of the house, and back. As well, I live on a hillside and have a step up of about 3 feet from driveway to lawn, where I throw the snow. 

For those reasons, I'm looking at a machine that'll throw far, since already I'm about to not be able to throw up the current pile, and we still have a good month, month and a half of snow. 

I initially liked the husqvarna 330T, but fear that it will not throw far enough. Yamaha are nice machines, and close to a thousand more than a comparable Honda. Ariens rapidtrak seems like a really nice blower, but auto turn scares me (I like the predictability of steering, my old craftsman had).

So I kinda decided a HSS1332 ES would be the way to go, but stumbled on what seems to be a very good deal on a used 2016 HSS928. It doesn't have electric start, or the extended chute, but I could probably had the chute, and still be below market value.

So basically, I want to know what to look for. I already know it probably needs rejetting, it may have speed issues (based on the year),but what are the other things I need to look out for? Last time I bought a used blower, I got a dud that didn't last the season.

Any other things I need to look out for? I think it may be a really good deal, but still, it's mostly out of warranty, and don't mind waiting for something better, or, new.


----------



## mctwist (Jan 4, 2018)

Forgot to add, I own a craftsman (husqvarna built), 27"with 1450 briggs engine and hydro trans.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

good deal? at what price, where are u located, pics
i put on the impeller mod on my old sb and she throws pretty good and this is against the wind w/a shortish chute


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

mctwist said:


> Hi, new to the forum, I've been lurking and looking at various post for while since I'm starting to have issues with my old blower.
> 
> I've looked at ariens, yamaha, husqvarna and honda blowers, and various posts in those forums.
> 
> ...


Chute collar at the base of the chute. One member here, cut his out and repositioned it because it was causing his machine to clog. He says his measured 5-1/4" from back of chute to collar, at the top of the collar. He moved it out to 6" and then back to 5-3/4" and is satisfied. Mine measures 5-1/2" and does not clog (and we had the mother of all clogging storms last week here).

So, measure from the back of the chute to the collar and make sure it is at least 5-1/2" or be prepared to move it if needed.

ThumperACC


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

location would help and pics of condition


----------



## mctwist (Jan 4, 2018)

Here are some pics, it looks good.

As for the impeller mod, my current blower has them installed, works good, but I'm looking for more distance, and having difficulty with the machine. Always seems to need a new cable, belt or whatnot.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like a nice condition, 2-year-old machine. Any idea of operating hours? Again, location and price would help you get useful information as to whether it's a good deal. You would probably want to bump the jet up .002-.003 from stock (assuming it hasn't been done) and the transmission mod http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...lletin-intermittent-ground-speed-slowing.html may be needed. Still in 3-year warranty period? You'll want to add side skids.


----------

